# 2021 XPRESS H22B



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

THIS IS A USED XPRESS 22HB 2021 MODEL WITH I PILOT TROLLING MOTOR, SIMRAD GPS, GRAPH, BATTREY CHARGER, FIXED SET BACK ON MOTOR, YAMAHA VF175LA MOTOR WITH 24 HOURS CUSTOM ROD HOLDERS THIS IS AN EXTREMELY CLEAN BOAT CALL STEVEN AT 361-758-2140 PREMIER YAMAHA IN ARANSAS PASS WONT LAST LONG $49,995.00
*










































*


----------

